# Frische Hardware für den neuen Personalausweis



## Newsfeed (4 März 2011)

Auf der CeBIT zeigen verschiedene Hersteller neue Hardware, die den Umgang mit dem neuen Personalausweis (nPA) verbessern kann, etwa ein Dokumentenprüfgerät und ein Selbstbedienungsterminal.

Weiterlesen...


----------

